# Get fit thread



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

I am going on a journey to get much fitter and get abs. I thought I would make this thread to keep me motivated and more publicly accountable. I will be posting regularly what my weight is and what exercise I am doing. I may also post some pics. Other people are free to join in if they'd like, we could motivate each other.

Today is day 1 and I weigh ~ 163 lbs and I'm 5'9 tall.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a about 13 stone which was a surprise to me because I was just over 11 stone last time I weighed myself a few years ago. Guess I've been eating properly the past few years. I reckon I could do with putting on another couple of stone so that I can be in the heavyweight category when I take up cage fighting next year. Playing with the big boys I'll be. I'm 5'11". I'm pretty skinny so I don't know where all the weight is but another 2 stone of muscle should leave me looking pretty buff. I start working again tomorrow afte 5 years out of work so I will have money to buy extra food and decent supps.

btw 1 stone = 14 lb...


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I remember up around my mid 20s I was about 105 lbs soaking wet at 5'8. I'm a little over 150lbs now from a good diet and working out. I think I would be happy being 165 lbs lean. Just don't lose focus and find a reason to work towards your goal. I use to felt just doing it for myself was good enough, but I'm driven more and work much harder if I have a reason better than that.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I tried to go to the gym today but I didn't make it... that makes 5 years in a row.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Jonny - You can post your training development here if you like and we can motivate each other. I made a mistake with my weight to begin with. I am about 74kg.

Nada - Sounds like you need to put on some muscle!

Maria - I've been lazy myself, but this time it's for real. No reason to put it off anymore, I really want that great body and I like just being very fit and healthy.


Today I did 15 mins rowing. Not much but it wasn't at a good time so I had to cut it off early. Something is better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll join you. I'm currently 174lbs and 5'6. My diet is in motion since Saturday. I'll do some exercises later today :]


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> I'll join you. I'm currently 174lbs and 5'6. My diet is in motion since Saturday. I'll do some exercises later today :]


Cool, welcome aboard.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

so today I did 20 mins of rowing followed by some 20lb dumbbell exercises, some push ups and some sit ups. I am not going to record calories but I am eating 3 healthy meals a day with some fruit snacks in between and so I have a decent calorie deficit. Not eating any junk food or sweets or biscuits. If I lose about 1.5 - 2 lb's a week I reckon I should reach my goals in about 5-6 weeks. I will be going off how I look though, not just my weight.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Um okay well I'm 4ft 10 and I'm 9stone 6lbs which is in the higher overweight of BMI I think
The exercise I shall be doing today is definitely 80 squats, 25 sit ups & 4kg weight things (don't laugh there heavy to me) :| then if I can be bothered I'll be doing another 100 squats on top 
I'm also going to try stick to a diet from today onwards as well. But we'll see if that happens or not


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

rachelabrahams said:


> Um okay well I'm 4ft 10 and I'm 9stone 6lbs which is in the higher overweight of BMI I think
> The exercise I shall be doing today is definitely 80 squats, 25 sit ups & 4kg weight things (don't laugh there heavy to me) :| then if I can be bothered I'll be doing another 100 squats on top
> I'm also going to try stick to a diet from today onwards as well. But we'll see if that happens or not


That's great. Diet is really the most important thing when trying to lose weight, so don't worry yourself too much about exercise although it is good as well. Good to have you aboard.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

I know! That's the worst thing lol! I'm better with sticking to exercise rather than dieting but I'm definitely going to try eat better and less! Going to have to drink lots of water, I think I confuse being thirsty with hunger sometimes! Thank you! I'm sure with everyones help we'll be able to stick to it! I've been doing the exercise thing for a week or so now, the feeling of accomplishment after doing it is amazing, the clear mind too!  good luck on your journey of getting fit!


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Having abs does not mean you are fit


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

PaxBritannica said:


> Having abs does not mean you are fit


yeh when did I say that?


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Get fit thread


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

I wanna lose weight too. I'm 5 feet and 115 pounds. I want to lose about 30 pounds.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Surely you don't need to?
I'm a few inches smaller than you and I think its between 7st 11 - 8st 1 that's perfect for my height? By bmi and how I look? 

So if you're taller than me and already weigh less than the idea weight for my height, 30lbs would make you ridiculously small?
85lbs is only 6 stone 1lb?!?!


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

SuicideSilence said:


> I wanna lose weight too. I'm 5 feet and 115 pounds. I want to lose about 30 pounds.


That's quite a lot of weight for you to lose. Welcome anyway.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright. Today I did
-30min on elliptical trainer
-800 fast paced jumps with rope
-Some exercises on aerobic mat

~1200cal consumed.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

So far done 140 squats, 5 mins of the weights & 70 sit ups (20 of them being with leg crunches) 40 more squats and another 35 sit ups and perhaps 5minutes on the exercise bike to go!

Eaten
- slice of toast
- cheese & onion pastie so far.

Doing good!
Well done kascheritt that's good


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome work!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Yesterday, I managed 180 squats, 105 sit ups (30 with leg crunches), just under 10 minutes of weights
I ate - toast, - cheese&onion pastie -a tiny bit of roast chicken. Drank water all day, dialute orange juice at night.

Today, I'm tired out due to lack of sleep therefore.. I'll only be doing
120 squats, 140 sit ups, 10 minutes of weights.

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice Rachel ! :]

Today I did some chin and parallel pull ups. Couldn't do any wide-grip pull ups though, weak ._. 
Later, I did 30min run on elliptical trainer. Hopefully I'll do some weight lifting tomorrow.
~1300cal consumed.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome work guys! I did an Insanity workout today. Not doing that again lol! It kicked my ***! Had cereal, chicken sandwiches and about to have a pizza and some fruit. Should be a good calorie deficit for today. Onward and upward!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Well done to the both of you!  :clap
Well, I've done everything I said I would do, couldn't be bothered but I did! Didn't want let anyone down 
I've ate a slice of toast with a few beans and a litttttle bit of grated cheese on. Drank water all day.
Going to have tea soon, roast chicken with just abit of coleslaw on the side and that's me done for today!

Really happy about this thread, & the fact a few of you are sticking to it and updating. Really motivating me to carry on with this, like I said, don't want to let anyone down here  in it together!


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

I used to start working out years ago working on upper body strength and last year I reached my peak being 160 lbs lean muscle able to do 20 pullups, and bench 225 3 times. This year I haven't worked out at all and can only do 10 pull ups, and bench maybe 170 lbs 3 times, I could build it back quicker then before if I had the motivation lol. Now I Like to go on a 3 mile run about 5-6 times a week because it releases endorphins and makes me feel euphoric, happy, and less anxious. All of which lifting didn't do however lifting does tone the body and give you a load of self confidence which is nice.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

You are welcome to post on here hdth if your going to start working out again.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Feeling pretty unmotivated today and wanting to eat loads of junk, so here I am posting so that I feel I've said it so I have to do it..
I will do, 175 sit ups, 130/140 squats 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

:teeth Hang in there ! I want ice cream :blank
I did few chin ups, 1200 jumps with rope, some abs exercises on mat and 2 rows of 6 different weight lifting exercises for upper body. Gonna hurt tomorrow :teeth


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

I will lol! Had a can of coca cola so that should subside all my junk cravings  gonna do the exercise soon hehe! Ooh well done, you may ache but will definitely be worth it! 1200 jumps, wowwwww lol! I thought I was doing well going into the 100s ! :teeth


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I started rowing but about 5 mins in my hip started hurting a lot so I stopped. Decided to do a full body dumbbell workout instead. Muscles are pumped. Might take a day off tomorrow to recover.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Good on you for not giving up today though! Deffo should have a rest day tomorrow to recover 
Got 35 sit ups & 6mins of weights left to do and cannot be bothered whatsoever, but I'm going to push through even if it kills me lol! Can't fall at the last hurdle


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Thx, you're doing really good yourself.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

nowornever said:


> Jonny - You can post your training development here if you like and we can motivate each other. I made a mistake with my weight to begin with. I am about 74kg.
> 
> Nada - Sounds like you need to put on some muscle!
> 
> ...


I haven't worked out at all since this thread was started. I just started work as a construction site labourer so I am getting exercise. About 8 hours of it a day. I was feeling really fatigued the first couple of days but today I am feeling good. My body has obviously adapted to it. I take a high potency multi and try to eat properly although I haven't been eating as much veg as I should have recently. Will be ordering some protein powder and a few supps on Wednesday. Aside from another order of vits+mins I will be ordering some hmb and some alcar and will be off down to the Indian shop for some coconut oil. Coconut oil is great for endurance but be careful where you buy it. Some website are selling it at about 10 times normal price...


----------



## KaiserAwesome (Jun 14, 2013)

Headed to the gym after work today. I'm planning on:
(5'3 125lbs)
1) 3 sets lateral machine at 60 lbs.
2) 2 Miles on the treadmill or track at an 8 minute pace.
3) 10lb Free Weight lifts 3 sets for each arm
4) Bench Press for 3 sets at 80 lbs.

I'm trying to get stronger, so hopefully I'll be able to do this tonight : D


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Well today I've done:
140 squats, 210 sit ups, 5 push ups, a few minutes of weights and 10 "scissors"
Took me around 3 and half hours because I'm so tired and couldn't even be bothered.
Tomorrows deffo gonna be a sort of rest day, only going to do 70 squats, 70 sit ups & 5 push ups!

Oh and food wise today I've had:
- a small bowl of shreddies
- one slice of bread folded over with ham in
- half a packet of crisps

Tonight I'll be having half a piece of steak, a couple oven chips, beans and some coleslaw lol. Maybe an apple for after..not to bad for me


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice work y'all, I had an off day today cause my muscles were still sore. Back on tomorrow though.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Good, nice day relaxing ey!
Wish I could have a proper rest day but I know if I did I'd feel guilty and I'd probably struggle getting back into it  so best thing for me to do is just do minimal exercise so I'm not overtired and not over guilty lol!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Well today I've done:
> *140 squats, 210 sit ups*, 5 push ups, a few minutes of weights and 10 "scissors"
> Took me around 3 and half hours because I'm so tired and couldn't even be bothered.
> Tomorrows deffo gonna be a sort of rest day, only going to do 70 squats, 70 sit ups & 5 push ups!
> ...


You're already in better shape than me lol.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Seriously chick, I doubt that lol!
Its took about 2 months of building up, plus I do them in sets of 35, with 5/10 min breaks in between! It usually takes me around 2 and half hours to complete everything I do lol! Plus I keep trying to push myself to do more and more, but squats are a killer so I'm just adding up the sit ups seen as they aint too much hassle haha!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Well today I've done:
> 140 squats, 210 sit ups, 5 push ups, a few minutes of weights and 10 "scissors"
> Took me around 3 and half hours because I'm so tired and couldn't even be bothered.
> Tomorrows deffo gonna be a sort of rest day, only going to do 70 squats, 70 sit ups & 5 push ups!
> ...


What, you don't like vegetables? I'd hate to be proselytizing here but you really should eat your greens. Lot's of good stuff in green vegetables. But don't boil them the wash all the goodness down the sink. Stirfried is good or curried. I just ate a pan of curried veg and two quarter pounders. I use frozen cos it's easier, no prepping involved. A bit of curry powder some onion and garlic, easy. Vegetables do n't have to be boring. I usually just make soup and drink as much of it throughout the day as I can. I also eat a bunch of salad and have cooked veg with my dinner.

Beef isn't junk food but everything you get with it when you eat at Mc Donalds is(with the exeption of the pickle). You should avoid so much starchy food, cerials and potatoes, and opt for veggies. Mainly green veg but eat as many different colours as you can...


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

I prefer fruit over vegetables.
I do like veg though - broccoli, cabbage, green beans.
I do like carrots too but they have to be raw :um
I'm unbelievably picky with food.
I can't eat more than one piece of broccoli.
I can eat a lot of cabbage though, I might try add it to meals. I just never think to add veg lol, its just a habbit I'm not in. But I struggle for meals as it is because I'm so fussy that I'm not sure what I'd have to add it to


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

RACHEL1994 said:


> I prefer fruit over vegetables.
> I do like veg though - broccoli, cabbage, green beans.
> I do like carrots too but they have to be raw :um
> I'm unbelievably picky with food.
> ...


This video is quite good. The guy compares different foods and shows the nutrient to calorie ratio in a simple format that really puts things into perspective. Enjoy...

_EDIT: Although the guy is a proponent of veganism(and I am definitely not) his point about nutrient density applies to everyone..._


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, good job there ! I would probably die from that many squats or sit ups :teeth Keep it up :] 
I had a day off yesterday. Today, so far I did 1700 jumps with rope ( 14min ) and 30min on elliptical trainer. Back and abs exercises on mat, 40 push ups, 30 sit ups... I'll do something else later and edit it in  
I'll weight myself on Monday, hopefully I lost some :|


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Shiiiit, had stuff to do all day and never worked out. I will make up with this tomorrow!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Thanks kascheritt!  ooh that's a lot! But remember, if you haven't lost much don't be disheartened, you've probably gained muscle!
I weighed myself today and I've only lost a pound, but trying not to let it upset me too much lol! I've been told if you lose 0.5lbs/1lb a week its more likely to stay off anyway!!

Ooh, nowornever that's naughty! :teeth nevermind, like you said there's always tomorrow, I'm sure you'll make up for it like you say!

Everyones allowed a few slip ups lol.

I did 50 squats & 50 sit ups today, seen as its my "rest day" lol.

Tomorrow will be back to usual, will post in the morning how many I'll do, depending on how I'm feeling


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Also, how long is everyone planning on sticking to this exercise routine we have going on here. I want to lose between 13lbs - 24lbs. Losing 16lbs took me around 5months, although I was stopping and starting. So I'm hoping only to carry on *hardcore* for another 3/4 months! But ofcourse if I do get to my weight desired, I shall be carrying on with the exercise to maintain the weight, but will allow myself to be a little more leniant about it


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Also, how long is everyone planning on sticking to this exercise routine we have going on here. I want to lose between 13lbs - 24lbs. Losing 16lbs took me around 5months, although I was stopping and starting. So I'm hoping only to carry on *hardcore* for another 3/4 months! But ofcourse if I do get to my weight desired, I shall be carrying on with the exercise to maintain the weight, but will allow myself to be a little more leniant about it


My goal is to lose 24lbs, I've been trying to do that many times, but I've always lost motivation on the way :blank


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Well hopefully this thread can help,
I know by writing on here I feel somewhat obliged to do it in the end, plus with you and nowornever doing it with me, its spurring me along. Hope its the same for you


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

I decided to work out for about 20 mins, I felt guilty! My goal is to lose about 5-10 lbs, but I'll just be going on looks because weight doesn't tell you much about fat loss. Should take anywhere from 5-10 weeks.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Ah! Well that's not a lot of weight to go then lucky you lol! But yeah deffo go on how you feel you look rather than what scales are telling you. I suppose its just nice to feel you look good AND have the scales agree haha! 
Good on you for working out for a little while


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

How I've managed to wake up with an aching back, shoulder & neck when did minimal exercise yesterday is beyond me :um
Nevertheless, I'll be doing 160 squats & 175 sit ups today. Possibly 10 push ups and maybe weights too  what about everyone else?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to the gym again. I don't know about my routine yet.

I go 2 days and sometimes 3 days a week. Start off with cardio and usually followed by some compound exercises like bench press leg press or rowing. I need some good schedule again for to maximize my progress. I try to split it up and go to failure now always. Why do people do sit-ups? Don't see the point of that exercise.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

To tone up my stomach, that's why I do.
Genuinely was just flabby and lacked muscle due to having a baby..
Sat and prodded my tummy about half an hour ago and under the flab I have left its pretty hard, also noticed a considerable amount of my flab disappear lol. My stomach definitely has shrunk quite abit! So there not pointless for me :um


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

holy crap, you guys put me to shame! good work and commitment.
I'm slim but not "fit" i'd like to gain 20 pounds and just get moving more. I'm just gonna start with yoga 3 times a day to start and try to conquer my self-consciousness with jogging until I loosen all my cramping muscles. 
Oh and i better stop using my laptop in bed because that really messes up my upper back


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Great work everyone this is a great thread and what a way to stay motivated. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Hello bohuw! Good luck with that  Like I've said a few times, this thread really helps me along with it. Sounds silly that something so simple can have such an impact on me carrying on! Maybe it can help you along too if you'd like to join in!

Thanks matty, will you be joining in or were you just spectating? :teeth


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Hello bohuw! Good luck with that  Like I've said a few times, this thread really helps me along with it. Sounds silly that something so simple can have such an impact on me carrying on! Maybe it can help you along too if you'd like to join in!
> 
> :teeth


cheers Rach! I may post some updates, but i probably wont give a detailed description of my activities  
I'm glad you've found something that helps you maintain your pursuits. I'm still searching for mine but each time I make a little progress and that's worth something. 
All the best!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know if I can join in regularly. 

Saturday..
1 mile run, 
30 Front Squats (90lbs)
20 Box jumps
20 walking lunge with 45lb plate overhead
20 box jumps
30 Front Squats (90lbs)
1 mile run. 

1 hour Caveman Class.. Kettlebells, barbell, bodyweight exercises

Sunday..
100x 550lb tyre flips
150x 275lb tyre flips
90 air squats
90 pushups
45 burpees


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

550lb tyre! 100 times!! are you the hulk? damn


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Technique.. Use your legs


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

matty said:


> Technique.. Use your legs


ah well i got zero leg muscle. Something to work on for me

anyways im gonna stop hijacking this thread


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Right I've done..

175 sit ups, 120 squats, 20 minutes on the exercise bike & 10 push ups..
So far I've eaten

An apple for breakfast
A ham sandwich
Handful of grapes
A kids framage frais yoghurt (sp?)
3 strawberries
And then for tea will be a small portion of a roast dinner. 
So plenty of fruit and veg for me.
Drunk water all day lol.

I'll upload some pics soon from my biggest weight, to what I am now 
I'll take the pic after I've had my bath! So it'll be from november - today


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Well that's a week down. I ate very well today, and I did a full body workout with weights + push ups and sit ups until I couldn't do anymore. Didn't count but it was a lot and took about 20 mins. I'll maybe take a pic to mark week 1. Next week I'm going for harder cardio.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

November 2012. 10stone 8lbs
















23rd May 2013 
Before I started my exercise, lost 16lbs by this point though








16th June 2013. 9stone 5lbs, more toned though

Not sure if anybody can really tell the difference but hey ho, I shall update a pic every few weeks from now on


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

That's awesome weight loss!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Thankyou!
Still got a way to go, 13lbs-24lbs ish and then I'll be happy haha
I'm not sure if its completely noticeable, the only place I can see a difference slightly from is my stomach (since november until now)


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Okay so today I shall do..
20 mins on the exercise bike, 140 squats, 175 sit ups, possibly a walk and possibly weights too. How about everyone else?!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well today;
I did a bootcamp session. Which consisted of probably 8 to 10 400m runs, with bodyweight exercises inbetween. 

Tonight I did a half assed shoulder workout due to a sore shoulder. Followed by yoga. 

Tomorrow I have a PT session in the morning and then I will be doing a caveman session at night.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No weight lost = No more nice guy :| One hour on elliptical, you ain't getting away with it body ;d
...
Done ! 
10miles... I'm dead :teeth


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Nice one matty, that's loads lol!

Ah, good on you kascheritt, that's the spirit! Don't give up, push yourself further! I'm sure you'll get there. Remember muscle will add to your weight though, so don't be disheartened!

Okay so I'm sorry guys I let ya down yesterday, I didn't do what I said I'd do. I did some but not much, so I've added on a little extra today to make up for it ..
Todays plan:

TO DO:
- 180 squats
- 150 sit ups
- 80 sit ups with leg crunches (if that's what you call them) - [so 230 sit ups altogether]
- 20 push ups
- 32 mins exercise bike
- 5 mins weights

I'm also going to try remember to take my measurements today! I'll post them up soon :]


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi you guys - hope it's alright if I post in here. I just stared running again today - I need to get my cholesterol down a bit. Plus I want to lose a bit of weight. Never had to worry about that for my whole life but middle age and taking an antidepressant made me put on a bit of excess weight. ( I feel too self-conscious to go to the gym. )

Today I went down to the oval in my suburb and ran + walked for 25 minutes. ( I'm very unfit at the moment, but I'll get there.)

Not up to your standards by the look of things though. Could do with a bit of motivation so I'll try to keep posting here as well. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice. Keep it up everyone ! ^^ 
Today...
- 50 Pushups
- 50 Squats 
- 50 Sit ups
- 15 Chin and parallel pull ups
- Back and abs exercises on mat
- Some rope jumping

*sigh* seems my elliptical trainer gear belt failed, I won't be able to use it for a while. Suppose I'll have to rely on jump rope for now.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Hey don36!!  ofcourse its okay for you to post here lol, not only will it help you but it'll definitely help me, the more people the more obliged I am to follow through with what I say I'm going to do lol! Ey, that's not bad. Its definitely a start. Its took me around 2months to build up to what I'm doing now if that's any consolation! You'll get there 

Aw kascheritt I'm sorry to here that but don't let it detter you!! Keep going you're doing well :] hopefully it won't take too long to get it fixed ey.

Right I said I'd put up my measurements so here we go.

Bust: 34DD
Waist: 27 & half inches.
Hips: 35 inches.
Top of thighs: 23inches.
Above the knee: 17 & half inches.
Arms: 12 inches.

So I think we can tell from the measurements what I really need to work at.
Ahwell, suppose the weight & inches will come off when its ready to, as long as I stick to it!


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

matty said:


> 100x 550lb tyre flips


What kind of weight does that equate to having to lift?

I remember watching a WSM video a while ago and the commentator said something about it and IIRC the weight he mentioned was something like 60% or so of the total weight of the tyre.

As you bring the tyre up past 45 degrees or wherever (you know, until it becomes a matter of pushing), does that feel pretty much like deadlifting? I suppose there's a lot of bicep involved too, is there? Bicep tears seem to be relatively common for tyre flipping from what I've heard.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

today I did 25 mins of rowing. Feel that I've lost weight already and am getting fitter. My body responds well to exercise me thinks.

Lets keep fat loss and weight in perspective.






Stay motivated.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Never skip leg day

(as I sit in my computer chair with a bottle of wine, and a half eaten bag of cheese doodles)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like this thread.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Today:

4 x 9 Stiff legged deadlifts
4 sets of chin ups (till failure)
4 X 8 Shoulder press
4 x 8 Incline Curls
4 x 10 Rear deltoid extensions


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Today:
> 
> 4 x 9 Stiff legged deadlifts
> 4 sets of chin ups (till failure)
> ...


Nice job! :boogie


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I get my gf to call me a fat **** if I don't work out. "Go workout you fat ****".

Slightly masochistic, but effective.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

nowornever said:


> Lets keep fat loss and weight in perspective.


Eugh. Interesting. 5 pounds of fat looks like quite a lot... amazing when you think of how negligible 5 lbs is when you go to weigh yourself; depending on the time of day or if you've eaten or if you drank something you might go up or down by 5 pounds, but 5 pounds of fat certainly looks like a lot...

But just to balance this out... there's no harm in remembering Magnus Samuelsson's advice:





You have to gain weight... to gain strength!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

SVIIC said:


> Eugh. Interesting. 5 pounds of fat looks like quite a lot... amazing when you think of how negligible 5 lbs is when you go to weigh yourself; depending on the time of day or if you've eaten or if you drank something you might go up or down by 5 pounds, but 5 pounds of fat certainly looks like a lot...
> 
> But just to balance this out... there's no harm in remembering Magnus Samuelsson's advice:
> 
> ...


Well, when people lose weight, not all of it fat. A lot of it is water weight, as well as some muscle. Even then though,5 lbs, say in 2-3 months, would make a huge difference.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Hey don36!!  ofcourse its okay for you to post here lol, not only will it help you but it'll definitely help me, the more people the more obliged I am to follow through with what I say I'm going to do lol! Ey, that's not bad. Its definitely a start. Its took me around 2months to build up to what I'm doing now if that's any consolation! You'll get there
> 
> Aw kascheritt I'm sorry to here that but don't let it detter you!! Keep going you're doing well :] hopefully it won't take too long to get it fixed ey.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the encouragement - it's such a pain when you're first starting out. Very hard to get motivated - especially as it's winter here now. But I'll go down to that oval and do it again soon. 

Do you guys work out in a gym or do these workouts at home? That's incredible how many situps and push ups you all do - I actually tried to do 1 pushup the other day and couldn't even do that!! - embarassing!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Aw its okay  definitely is but after 2 weeks it actually becomes a habbit rather than a chore lol. Routine really. 

Just keep pushing yourself, you'll get there!

I do these at home... SA prevents me from going to the gym lol. Luckily I've a few exercise equiptments..kettlebells, exercise bike, stepping machine but ofcourse I do the sit ups and squats using no equiptment so it is do-able at home even if you've nothing to use. Can always find things to use if you must 

Canucklehead, I do that to myself lol!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok well I ran ( and walked ) for about 20 minutes today but I will probably have to take it easy tomorrow - my legs are actually sore! Talk about pathetic! I guess I'd forgotten just how long it's been since I did any exercise - I probably should just walk for a while and build up to it more slowly.

Wow - this is going to be a bit harder than I thought - I'll get there though.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No need to push yourself too hard don36, even more so as you have just began exercising :] 

I did 50 assisted wide grip pull ups today, my back is really weak I guess. 
- 15 chin and parallel ups
- 500 jumps with rope
- 55 pushups
- 30 sit ups


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

I did a full body workout (3 sets) with two 20lb dumbbells today + sit ups and push ups till failure. I went for two 30 min walks as well.



http://imgur.com/Ysq7hkW


I've still got a while to go in fat loss and no where near the muscle definition I'd like to have.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Well done don36 you'll get there. Baby steps first really, as long as you keep pushing yourself a little more each day, it'll be fine to start small. You'll get there eventually 

Oooh that's a lot of push ups kascheritt!! Lol I can barely manage 10 fml!! Well done mate 

Nowornever, just looked at the pic, why you wanting to lose weight at all like? You aint even chubby lol! Keep going you'll get there with the muscle though.

Well I've been pretty slack today, sorry guys. I planned big but I've had such a busy day with lots of interruptions and lots of jobs to do that I've hardly had a chance to do anything!! 50 sit ups and 10 mins on the exercise bike - tomorrow I will make up for this


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Rachel I don't have much to lose really but still need to lose some.


----------



## ghostface (May 31, 2012)

I was on the sixth week of the popular Insanity program, but marijuana has derailed my progress. 

Now I am watching cartoons all day and eating junk food like there's no tomorrow.

Good thing I'm a hermit.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ lol
Today
4 X 8 Incline press (65 lbs dumb-bells)
4 sets pull ups (11 reps 10 reps 7 reps 8 reps)
4 x 15 dumb-bell shrugs
4 x 8 Lat Pulldown (155 lbs)
4 x 12 Lateral raises (25 lb dumb-bells)

Legs were really sore so couldn't go really hard today :/


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

^ aah the weight on them weights...wow lol. Couldn't lift that at all - well done!!
I can just about lift my 9lb kettlebells for 3/4 minutes before my arms get ridiculously tired! Keep it up gunner21 :]


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Kascheritt said:


> No need to push yourself too hard don36, even more so as you have just began exercising :]
> 
> I did 50 assisted wide grip pull ups today, my back is really weak I guess.
> - 15 chin and parallel ups
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement - yeah I think I'd better just walk today - still a bit sore.

55 pushups??? Are you kidding me??

I'd be dead !! (At least I wouldn't have to do the sit-ups then though ) :boogie

Don.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

RACHEL1994 said:


> ^ aah the weight on them weights...wow lol. Couldn't lift that at all - well done!!
> I can just about lift my 9lb kettlebells for 3/4 minutes before my arms get ridiculously tired! Keep it up gunner21 :]


Don't worry Rachel - I wouldn't be able to lift them either. I see you've changed your photo - looking good. You don't look like you need to lose weight at all - is this more for fitness? Don.

Edit: Love your status btw.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

nowornever said:


> I did a full body workout (3 sets) with two 20lb dumbbells today + sit ups and push ups till failure. I went for two 30 min walks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look great in that photo mate - why do you need to lose weight? I was so skinny when I was your age - would have loved to look like you do now. Be good for your fitness anyway I guess.

Edit: Everyone on here just calls me Don btw - I don't care who knows I'm on here, it's not a problem.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

don36 said:


> Don't worry Rachel - I wouldn't be able to lift them either. I see you've changed your photo - looking good. You don't look like you need to lose weight at all - is this more for fitness? Don.


Bet you will one day!! If you try hard enough .
I however, don't want to be able to lol! I'm doing weights because there meant to help you slim and tone well, but weights that big would end up with me being a bodybuilder woman which is definitely not what I want lol!

Aw, thanks hun. I do actually need to lose weight  another 13-24lbs I'll be happy. I'm considerably small you see, so although 9st 5lbs isn't too bad for an average girl, its pretty bad for me lol. So yeah, its pretty much for losing weight. Once I achieve that though I'll be continuing only to keep the fitness levels up and maintain the weight I'll be at! 

I'll get there eventually, took me around 5months to lose the first 16lbs so I'll expect around the same for the next 16lbs haha. You'll get there eventually too, don't you give up either!


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

RACHEL1994 said:


> I'm doing weights because there meant to help you slim and tone well, but weights that big would end up with me being a bodybuilder woman which is definitely not what I want lol!


Arghhhh... my brain is melting :teeth.

Nah but seriously, there are a lot of misconceptions when it comes to women lifting weights.
I should very much like to dispel them now if you'll allow me! :b

1. Women can't build muscle like men can. It's just not possible. They don't have enough testosterone, and those disgustingly huge bodybuilder women you sometimes see... yup, much like the men: they're on lots and lots of steroids. No amount of lifting will make a woman look like that without steroids.
2. Even with enough testosterone, it's physically impossible (by the laws of physics, no less) to build muscle if you're not taking in more calories than you're burning (because it takes energy to build muscle) and also taking in enough protein (because muscle is made of protein).
3. In addition to those 2 points that already make it impossible for you to accidentally add more muscle than you wanted... it's also VERY HARD to build muscle in general. It very much takes a lot of effort, time and dedication. Ever hear men wish they could build muscle more easily? Well think about it: A. They're trying to do it on purpose. B. They're men. Yet they're still not doing it quickly enough for their satisfaction. You're definitely safe, don't worry.
4. "Toning"... doesn't really mean anything in particular. It's one of those bull**** words used by people trying to not scare women away from exercise while trying to hawk something useless. Either you are building muscle... you are losing muscle... or you are maintaining.
5. If you want to LOSE weight... lifting heavy weights is also good for that. It burns energy and building/repairing muscle does too. Lifting weights raises your metabolism for a long time afterwards, unlike cardio.
6. Lifting heavy weights also strengthens the bones, which is important if you want to avoid breakages, especially in old age... ESPECIALLY for women who often suffer from osteoporosis.

Here's some informative-looking links real quick...
http://blog.wellnessfx.com/2013/05/...-real-spot-reduction-isnt-real-any-questions/
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/girls-get-your-guns-why-women-should-lift-weights.html
http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/womensfitnesstopics/a/womenmyths.htm

You can also increase your strength a lot without building much muscle. Part of that comes from the fact that a significant amount of your strength gained from lifting comes from training the Central Nervous System, not just adding more muscle.

Look at these women here:




(She's lifting 235lb apparently, which is far in excess of what an average untrained man could do on that exercise. Yet she still looks feminine, and indeed has that toned look you're looking for in spite of all the lifting.)




(Again, same story. Lifting weights only made her look MORE womanly by accentuating the very parts of the body that so many woman express a desire to improve, yet often refuse to train by means of heavy weights.)

A rather well-known strength program if you're interested (and why wouldn't you be? I just explained how it can help you with all of your goals and then some! :yes) is called Starting Strength. There's a wiki about it here:
http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki

Convinced yet?
Be honest... the women who lift tend to have the best bodies :clap.

Long post... but I just couldn't let the common misconception about women lifting go unchallenged yet again .


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

You see I knew weight lifting was great for women and didn't mean they'd get muscly..like men... But ofcourse I thought the bigger the weights the more likely you are to build muscle. Forgive me for my stupidity  lol. I'll deffo take a look at them in the morning, thank you for the links. I want to do everything I possibly can to look my best. Although back to what I said before - I can only just lift 9lbs for 3/4 minutes tops..even if I wanted to how on earth could I find the strength to do heavier? Lol. I want a nice body aah! This is so agitating D:


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

SVIIC said:


> What kind of weight does that equate to having to lift?
> 
> I remember watching a WSM video a while ago and the commentator said something about it and IIRC the weight he mentioned was something like 60% or so of the total weight of the tyre.
> 
> As you bring the tyre up past 45 degrees or wherever (you know, until it becomes a matter of pushing), does that feel pretty much like deadlifting? I suppose there's a lot of bicep involved too, is there? Bicep tears seem to be relatively common for tyre flipping from what I've heard.


I was actually thinking about it the other day. Im not really sure. But I will put my interpretation in.

My max dead lift is 350 lbs. But that was 2 or 3 months ago. And flipping the tyre feels easier than a deadlift. I am not sure there is a lot of bicep in it. The tyre already has a lot of momentum by the time you have to start moving your arms. Forearms were shot. Which I think comes from the awkward grip.

I think most of the work is done by the legs. Or at least that was the approach I had. Similar to doing a snatch or clean. Once you stop trying to use your upper body it gets a lot easier.

Finally, weight. I would assume 60% sounds about right, but it is hard to tell when comparing to a deadlift for a feel on the weight.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

SVIIC said:


> Arghhhh... my brain is melting :teeth.
> 
> Nah but seriously, there are a lot of misconceptions when it comes to women lifting weights.
> I should very much like to dispel them now if you'll allow me! :b
> ...


This man speaks the truth!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

SVIIC said:


> Arghhhh... my brain is melting :teeth


I had the same feeling



RACHEL1994 said:


> You see I knew weight lifting was great for women and didn't mean they'd get muscly..like men... But ofcourse I thought the bigger the weights the more likely you are to build muscle. Forgive me for my stupidity  lol. I'll deffo take a look at them in the morning, thank you for the links. I want to do everything I possibly can to look my best. Although back to what I said before - I can only just lift 9lbs for 3/4 minutes tops..even if I wanted to how on earth could I find the strength to do heavier? Lol. I want a nice body aah! This is so agitating D:


Worth doing weights. And as said above you wont get big or huge. You will get stronger and you will burn more calories. Great compliment to cardio.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Rachel - I think I know what you mean about weights - I hate it when I see those girls/women that have arms like Madonna. All sort of stringy and muscly!! Yuuuuuuuuck!!

Edit: we have a show here called Biggest loser - there's a girl on there that has those arms too - I don't think it looks good at all or femine tbh. Maybe it's just me though.

This is her:


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Although back to what I said before - I can only just lift 9lbs for 3/4 minutes tops..even if I wanted to how on earth could I find the strength to do heavier?


Well it's not about lifting them for a long period of time (assuming you're maybe lifting 9lb repeatedly for 3 or 4 straight minutes?... sounds tiring if so, and I imagine only useful as a sort of cardio workout from what I've heard). You'd first find whatever weight seems comfortable to do the lifts with for a set of 5, then do 3 sets of 5 with that weight to begin with (as far as Starting Strength goes).
Then you'd just add so much every session and watch your strength almost magically rise :b. Then eventually it starts getting much slower and harder... but it's great for the first while.

Of course, you'd need access to a gym or some equipment at home for these things, so there is that.



matty said:


> I think most of the work is done by the legs. Or at least that was the approach I had. Similar to doing a snatch or clean. Once you stop trying to use your upper body it gets a lot easier.
> 
> Finally, weight. I would assume 60% sounds about right, but it is hard to tell when comparing to a deadlift for a feel on the weight.


Interesting...

Using a calculator, 350lb is about 64% of 550lb. So maybe that's not far off. So many factors tho.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

don36 said:


> Rachel - I think I know what you mean about weights - I hate it when I see those girls/women that have arms like Madonna. All sort of stringy and muscly!! Yuuuuuuuuck!!
> 
> Edit: we have a show here called Biggest loser - there's a girl on there that has those arms too - I don't think it looks good at all or femine tbh. Maybe it's just me though.
> 
> This is her:


Oh man, we are so on different pages. I love Michelle, so hot. There are different types of athletic for a girl. And I nearly started post pics of athletic girls. And the have great asses from all the squats.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

matty said:


> Oh man, we are so on different pages. I love Michelle, so hot. There are different types of athletic for a girl. And I nearly started post pics of athletic girls. And the have great asses from all the squats.


yeah I guess it just personal taste - sorry, probably shouldn't have posted that pic.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

don36 said:


> yeah I guess it just personal taste - sorry, probably shouldn't have posted that pic.


No, no issue with the pic. I was just about to go nuts with girls pasted to the thread.

We all all different.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

No I don't like the girls with muscle like that on their arms either :/ looks to manly lol..especially as I like around them sized muscles on my men lol..


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Leg day ?! :teeth

- Lunges 3 x 8
- Seated calf raises 3 x 10
- Romanian deadlifts 3 x 8
- Regular squats 2 x 25

- 15 Assisted pull ups. 
- 20 Chin-ups



How's everyone else doing today ? :um


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Did an insanity workout today which took about 30 mins. Pure cardio.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Today:
120 squats
150 sit ups
60 sit ups with legs
15 mins exercise bike
20 scissors

Been busy busy again, sorry everyone!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

nowornever said:


> Did an insanity workout today which took about 30 mins. Pure cardio.


Think I could try it out or is it too insane ? :no



RACHEL1994 said:


> Today:
> 120 squats
> 150 sit ups
> 60 sit ups with legs
> ...


:clap


----------



## ghostface (May 31, 2012)

125 press ups
15,000 steps
Max Cardio Conditioning (Insanity workout)

Shame I ruined it all by eating marshmallows and chocolate.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kascheritt said:


> Leg day ?! :teeth
> 
> - Lunges 3 x 8
> - Seated calf raises 3 x 10
> ...


Was that the sequence?

Why not squats or dead-lifts first? They take the most energy.

Also, why so many reps for squats?


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> Think I could try it out or is it too insane ? :no
> 
> :clap


Oh you could manage it I'm sure, just bring your A game.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Was that the sequence?
> 
> Why not squats or dead-lifts first? They take the most energy.
> 
> Also, why so many reps for squats?


No, deadlifts were first, but does it really matter? 
I was doing squats without weights that time so I did a bunch. I can't say I super know a lot about weight training, so I would appreciete advice .


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

I don't do squats with weights :um are you meant to? Or is that just for men lol?

Okay so today I shall do.
245 sit ups
160 squats
25 minutes exercise bike
Weights
30 scissors


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

P.s has anybody got tips for inner thighs? I've been told the "scissors" are the best, but I find them really really hard..and it feels like its working my stomach more than thighs


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I won't be doing any exercises today :no



RACHEL1994 said:


> P.s has anybody got tips for inner thighs? I've been told the "scissors" are the best, but I find them really really hard..and it feels like its working my stomach more than thighs


You can try lunges or side step lunges.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kascheritt said:


> No, deadlifts were first, but does it really matter?
> I was doing squats without weights that time so I did a bunch. I can't say I super know a lot about weight training, so I would appreciete advice .


Well, deadlifts and squats are usually the two biggest lifts a person does. So, you need all the energy for that, because they stress the whole body. It's sort of an unwritten rule to do them first, but you don't HAVE to.

A lot depends on your goal. If your goal is to gain some mass on legs, weighted squats are the most effective. Super high reps with squats on the other hand will build muscular endurance.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Today

5 x 6 Deadlifts (225 lbs)
4 x 10 weighted dips (30 lbs)
3 x 15 weighted lunges (50 lb dumb-bells)
4 x 8 dumbbell flys (35 lbs)
4 x 12 leg press (310 lbs)
4 x 10 Tricep pushdowns.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Today
> 
> 5 x 6 Deadlifts (225 lbs)
> 4 x 10 weighted dips (30 lbs)
> ...


Good routine...

As for myself today,

5x8 Shoulder Press seated
4x8 Upright rows
4x10 Arm extensions
3x10 Seated dumbell curls
3x10 Standing dumbell curls
4x8 Concentration curls

20 mins treadmill
10 mins elliptical


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Well, deadlifts and squats are usually the two biggest lifts a person does. So, you need all the energy for that, because they stress the whole body. It's sort of an unwritten rule to do them first, but you don't HAVE to.
> 
> A lot depends on your goal. If your goal is to gain some mass on legs, weighted squats are the most effective. Super high reps with squats on the other hand will build muscular endurance.


I see. Thanks.
Well, my goal is not to lose muscles while I'm losing that extra fat and strenghten my body along the way. I don't want to be huge bodybuilder or something like that.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Decided I need to just be a little gentle the next few days but feeling guilty about it 
Gonna do 
50 sit ups
50 squats
15 mins exercise bike
25 scissors.
Perhaps more depending how I feel :um

Sorry guys, it'll be this way for a few days..


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

- 25 min on elliptical
- 2100 jumps with rope in 15 min.

Can't wait to reach 30min with jump rope ^^ For now I'm too afraid to get shin splits again xD


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Today I did
70 sit ups
20 scissors
10 minutes exercise bike
10 push ups
25 squats :um

Should be back to normal tomorrow or the day after 
How's everyone else done?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

1 hour run yesterday. 

45 min group session this morning. 

I am also under 92kgs. Which is 6kgs in 6 weeks. Will find out in 3 weeks how much is fat. But at week 4 it was all fat. So I suspect the same in 3 weeks.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am 6 feet tall and weigh 206 pounds. The past couple days I've been able to dunk in basketball with 2 hands.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yesterday

4 x 8 Dumb-bell press
6 x 5 Overhead Press
4 x 8 Barbell Rows
14 x 4 Calf raises
8 x 4 Skull Crushers
3 x 10 Dumb-bell Curls

Today

9 laps of 100 m sprints in 15 mins


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Well done you guys :clap 

TO DO:
- 100 squats
- 125 sit ups
- 50 sit ups with legs
- 10 push ups 
- 10 mins exercise bike
- 50 scissors


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I am about 5''2 or 5''3 and I currently weigh about 110-115 pounds. I am very active in all kinds of ways and what I'm eating is very very healthy. However, I can't eat at regular hours...like I need to pig out before sleeping (on healthy food), I skip breakfast sometimes it's just IRRIGULAR. 

So my goal is not to become super ripped or skinny, I don't want to lose any weight. I simply want to be healthy and get the bonus of being fit.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Good luck purrpanther hope it works out for you 

Did everything I said I would do! Plus a few minutes of weights :teeth

Tomorrow to do list;

- 100 squats
- 150 sit ups
- 60 sit ups with legs
- 10 push ups 
- 15 mins exercise bike
- 60 scissors 

How's everyone else done today?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Good job everyone!

Sorry, didn't exercise for few days, wasn't in the mood :| 

To do today :
- 30min on elliptical ✓ 
- 20min jump rope ✓
- Try insanity cardio workout ✗ 

I'll pass on insanity, I'm beat :um

Sweet, I finally did wide grip pull-up, even four ;d


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> Good job everyone!
> 
> Sorry, didn't exercise for few days, wasn't in the mood :|
> 
> ...


Aw its okay, I've been slacking recently too! Back to normal now 
:clap well done!!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

:teeth I've gained weight instead... jeez. Suppose it's stored water or I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Could be muscle! But could be water retention also, every day you weigh differently, especially at different times of day lol! I weighed myself yesterday I'd just eaten it said 9.6 so I took it as being about 9.5 seen as I'd eaten, an hour later I was 9.9 lol! Today I was 9 6.5! Just goes to show lol


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been doing 15 miles of biking every day for the past few weeks. Yesterday I did 30. I've been gradually adding in a little lifting before I go out biking. Just whatever you call the basic dumbbell lifting, until my arms feel worn out.


----------



## Doktor haus (Jun 26, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> :teeth I've gained weight instead... jeez. Suppose it's stored water or I'm doing it wrong.


That happens with most people. You have to gain muscle to burn fat, so that's probably it. Just stick with it.

I've been doing an hour-long gym workout twice a week for a few months and haven't lost much weight, but I do feel better, have more energy, more vocal range, clothes are fitting better and all that... that is what you should look for, not the numbers.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Doktor haus said:


> That happens with most people. You have to gain muscle to burn fat, so that's probably it. Just stick with it.
> 
> I've been doing an hour-long gym workout twice a week for a few months and haven't lost much weight, but I do feel better, have more energy, more vocal range, clothes are fitting better and all that... that is what you should look for, not the numbers.


That's good to hear :yes


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> :teeth I've gained weight instead... jeez. Suppose it's stored water or I'm doing it wrong.


Eat a specific amount of calories, and weigh yourself in the mornings. If you don't know what you're eating, you can never control it. Never let any lazies tell you different ...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Kascheritt said:


> :teeth I've gained weight instead... jeez. Suppose it's stored water or I'm doing it wrong.


If this is after not exercising for a few days.. this is understandable.

When I regularly exercise I have low water weight. As soon as I stop for 2 or 3 days, I put weight on. Just a bit 1 or 2 kgs. Then when I start exercising again it goes. It also comes down to how much water you drink (the more you drink the *less* you body will hold) salt intake, as well as exercise amount.
I would weigh yourself again in a couple of days and see where you sit.

But same thing happened to me. I backed off the exercise for a couple of days and put on 1kg. Now I have exercised again a few days, I am back to where I was. I also get puffier due to the increased waterweight.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies there :um 
I'm not too worried, but if I gain more I will be :teeth 

Didn't do much today, had some physical work for four straight hours :afr Other than that , I did some pull ups and some weight lifting for upper body muscles.


----------



## ghostface (May 31, 2012)

Today:

Insanity's Cardio Power & Resistance
50 press-ups
20,000 steps


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

TO DO:
- 100 squats
- 175 sit ups
- 70 sit ups with legs
- 10 push ups 
- 20 mins exercise bike
- 60 scissors

Well done everyone else :clap


----------



## ghostface (May 31, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance but what are scissor exercises?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Today :
- 35min with elliptical trainer
- 50 push ups
- 50 squats
- 50 sit ups
- Abs and back exercises on mat


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

ghostface said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what are scissor exercises?


You lay flat on your back, legs straight in the air and kick your legs sidewards/forewards. They're pretty hard on your belly but they are actually meant to work on the size of your inner thigh. Scissor kicks I think they're called, have a look on youtube?

TO DO:
- 100 squats
- 100 sit ups
- 40 sit ups with leg crunches
- 30 mins exercise bike
- 60 scissors


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

For today :
- 30min with elliptical ✔
- 15min insanity cardio ✔
- 20min strength training exercise ✔

Did 2x6 pull ups, 2x10 chin ups.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

50 squats
60 crunches
48 bicycle crunches

That's about it today. I've only been working out for a month and a half, and was extremely out of shape having never exercised consistently before in my life so lol.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
Back to the fitness ! 

Today :

Elliptical - 40min ✔
HIIT - 20min ✔
Weight training - 30min ✔


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> Elliptical - 40min ✔


You can spend 40 minutes on one of those things? What a legend, lol.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

WhatBITW said:


> You can spend 40 minutes on one of those things? What a legend, lol.


Was watching Futurama while doing it ,lol


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

My back is better now after a couple months of using better posture, and piviting around when I'm able.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Omg, I ate so much this morning that I shouldn't eat anything for the rest of the day now... :blank :teeth

Today :

Exercises on mat - 30min ✔
Weight training - 60min ✔


 Flat bench press - 3x10
 Bicep curls up/hammer down - 3x10
 Flat dumbbell fly - 3x8
 Lateral dumbbell raise - 2x8
 One arm dumbbell row - 3x10
 Barbell row - 2x12


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I lift weights and go on long walks, weigh my food and watch calories. I'm aiming for 1lb/week

I have to lose about another 20lb, soon I'll look really fit

That will help me since I've been fat since I was a kid, but I've got a lot of mental problems


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

80 squats
40 crunches
16 bicycle crunches
16 oblique crunches
bunch of other leg exercises
30 sec x 2 planks
30 sec side planks each side
15 x 2 double leg lifts


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

did I kill this thread? lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

You crushed it!

Ok, sunday I did a 3500 stair climb. Which was a whole lotta fun. But I am still sore 3 days later. 

Monday, I did my first weighted exercise in over 4 weeks (apart from front squats) which went well. Injuries are healing up

Yesterday was stretching in the am, then class based exercise at night. Kettlebells, and a bunch of random stuff.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Haven't done any exercise since Tuesday and I'm feeling like **** (let that be a lesson to you all, lol). Monday was leg day and that killed my legs to the point where I didn't want to do cardio and then a lower back pain popped up that I think was from the crappy calf raises machine. Hoping to go train again tomorrow.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Today was 40 mins on the treadmill
When I'm back home, I'll start looking into yoga and dance exercise classes

There's a ballet style type of workout routines I stumbled across today. for the ladies interested:

https://www.balletbeautiful.com/


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Got back into the gym today and did upper body

Overhead press 3x10
Chest press 3x10
Seated cable rows 3x12-15
Some other compound row machine 3x10
Lat pulldown bar 3x12
Flat bench Dumbell chest press 3x10-12
Flat bench Dumbell flys 3x10
Shoulder/chest press machine (idk the name of it) 3x8-10
Elevated tricep dips 2x10
Tricep and bicep curls machines 2x10 each arm
3x60 sec planks


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I went from 25.37 to 13.22 % BF in 8 weeks. Geez. May actually start gunning down 10% 

Readings from Skinfolds. Roughly 6 inches off my stomach. 

Lost 8 kg in that 8 weeks too. Diet and exercise.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

matty said:


> I went from 25.37 to 13.22 % BF in 8 weeks. Geez. May actually start gunning down 10%
> 
> Readings from Skinfolds. Roughly 6 inches off my stomach.
> 
> Lost 8 kg in that 8 weeks too. Diet and exercise.


Do you ever have trouble getting that last bit of fat off your gut area so that your abs show?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Noca said:


> Do you ever have trouble getting that last bit of fat off your gut area so that your abs show?


^ That is the stage I am at right now. It's so hard to get rid of that last bit of chub.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

30 second bridge
20 bicycle crunches
40 crunches
3 x 14 lunges
20 squats
30 second plank
lots of other pilates exercises that I don't know the names of lol


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Worked out today at home then went to the gym later.

600 partial squats 
60/80/80 pushups 
30/40/40 half body shoulder press 

There wasn't really to much left for me to do at the gym.

shoulder press. was just playing around with the strongest range of motion since i worked this already.

tricep extension 3 sets 
rear deltoids 3 sets 
middle deltoids 4 sets
forearm curls 
forearm extension
weight rope rolls.

4x5min cardio 
1hr in the steamroom


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Noca said:


> Do you ever have trouble getting that last bit of fat off your gut area so that your abs show?


Yeah, I have trouble with that. But I am not really low enough yet to have abs showing. I noticed when I lost the last couple of kgs that it was around the abs, and it is looking a little more defined, but I would not say they are showing.

I think the bottom part is going to take time. Mind you I have lost over 50% off my stomachs skin folds, so it is going down a lot. I will let you know where I am at in a couple of months.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Today i was sore as hell i wasn't gonna do it but i did it it aways it took away all my soreness. So im glad i did it lol.

2 rotation of the circuit training station which is 7 cardio machines and 8 exercises machines mix up one by one. Took 34minutes then we shoot some hoops and steam room again amazing cardio the 2nd rotation was easier.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GotAnxiety said:


> Worked out today at home then went to the gym later.
> 
> 600 partial squats
> 60/80/80 pushups
> ...


How long have you been working out that you are able to do all that in one day without ending up in the hospital the next day? lol


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Im still building my routine. Its been awhile since i started or went back to the gym consistently. i used to have a 260lb bench at 25 and 300 pound squat when i was 22. So all that muscle memory i can regain hopefully.

At one point i was doing 100 to 140 pushup. Theres techique and cheating methods you can use i like training the strongest range of motion then work into the weaker range "its kinda backwards training" its has always worked for me.

Im still trying to master that training style. I've been working out off and on since 16. In my 20's it was an obsession and i'd researched alot about it compulsively . I used to do those p90x tapes at one points but i found those to rigid.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright we did core today the easiest of all thé routines.

3 different back hyperextensions 
one was a weighted machine
thé other 2 one was vertical and the other horizonial 

5sets on the machine 
2 sets. 5 reps. 10 sec break x6
2 sets 5 reps 

One weighted ab machine
3set 70-90 

3 sets of ab exerices 25rep each exercise 10 sec break between each exercise 100 a set
3x25 bicycle forward 
3x25 bycycle backwards 
3x25 crunchy frog 
3x25 mixed up crunches and situps

30minutes steamroom.

Tomorrow gonna be thé same as yesterday then were doing legs back and bicep yay.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

16 x 4 lunges
20 x 2 squats with resistance band
20 second side plank on each side
60 second plank
30 seconds where you lay on flat on your stomach and flutter your legs up and down as if you were swimming, whatever this is called lol
20 x side leg extensions each side
20 x backwards leg extensions each side
30 second wall sit
2 x 30 bridge with leg raises each side
16 bicycle crunches
20 x 2 crunches
16 oblique crunches
15 reverse crunches
20 x planks with donkey kicks each side


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Noca said:


> 16 x 4 lunges
> 20 x 2 squats with resistance band
> 20 second side plank on each side
> 60 second plank
> ...


Supermans?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

matty said:


> Supermans?


Hmm I don't think so, cause I cross my arms and lay face down instead of curving my entire body.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright i destoryed my legs today im still tweaking my routine.

partial squats 4 sets of 200 a jump squat every 50 with a switch to the other side i swing my arms every rep.

We did like 5 different leg machines 
leg press strongest range of motion 3 sets hvy weight
calf raises machine 
3set hip abducter 
3set hip abduction
3set the glut machine 

pull ups 3 different hand position 
rest pause 9 set 

biceps and tricep machine weak and strong range of motion high reps and low rep training.

fore arm training 

i probably did abit to much today.

gonna tweak the routine i wanna include lunges and maybe drop some of those leg machine exercises keep one of thé hip abducters cause it works thé gluts pretty good. 

maybe ill alternate low rep and high rep by weekly or something.

gonna rest and eat these next couple days so some growth can happen 2 to 3 day break stretching maybe some b ball.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I tried Arnold presses for the first time this morning and my shoulders are on fire right now. I haven't been this sore in the shoulders since I first started lifting in '08. I also started doing decline bench presses a few weeks ago. What a difference. All these years I never knew what a chest workout truly was until I tried the declines.

Switching it up and trying out new exercises every few months makes a big difference. I don't know if it's because it's a shock to your system or if it works different muscle fibers or what, but it sure is effective.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

8 x 3 lunges
10 x 2 crunches
15 x crunches and reverse crunches together
10 x pushups
10 x 3 wall squats


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This week been kinda screwed cause I fasted Sunday and worked fasted Monday. So today we were back at her modifed the routine again I might move 2 isolation exercises to circuit training days to make strength training days shorter.

We super setting chest and back now
Pushups 40 warmup
Set 1 40 10sec break 40
Set 2 40 10sec break 40 10sec break 40
10 sec break 20 girl push ups
Set 3 20 10sec break x5 10 10sec break x6 10 sec break 20 girl push ups
Upright back row 4 sets

Superset
Upright back flys 4 sets
Upright chest flys 4 sets

Isolation exercises
Shoulder press 4 sets
Tripceps machine 4 sets
Deltoid shoulder machine 4 sets

Probably gonna move these to circuit training days. I wanna add dips some how still gonna tweak this..


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Week 2 Core work out so I decided I'll be superseting biceps and triceps on core day's since core is the easiest day it will give me more time to concentrated on these isolation exercises.

Today we did.

Same ab exercises

About 300 reps
4 different exercises
Bicycle forward
Bicycle backwards
Crunchy frog
Crunches/sit ups 5 crunches to one sit up
25 each exercises 100 a set.

Alright we did this exercises I'm not sure what it called I seen a guy do it.

You lay on your stomach arms out legs up and you flex your butt with a static contraction did this 4 sets of 8 reps 8 secends a rep.

Then we did the vertical back/glut hyperextention machine the that locks your legs in and you raises your back from the floor. Not sure what this is called either did 4 sets of 5-7 reps slow 6 secs up 6 sec down.

Those exercises were superseted as well.

Then we did the weighted ab machines and the weighted back hyperextension machine 4 sets of each superseted.

I felt these weren't even nessarcy cause the first exercises covered them fairly well so they might be eliminated next.

Then we did the cable and strap above the ankle to work the gluts abit more 4 sets.

Triceps and biceps lot's of sets same kinda weird training as last time. Good pump and contractions.

I'm gonna change leg's day to inclued dips with chinups so that can be superseted i think.

Torso day's will be chest back and shoulders

So Monday will be torso day Friday wiill be limb day wesneday core and arm's for now

Then I got 2 circuit training days where I may add some isolation exercises like shoulder press and calve raises not sure what else.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright we completed week 2 of working out

We did 400 partiel squats a 10sec break and a jump squat every 25 with a 30 secend break every 100.

40 lunges x 2 sets 10 sec break every 10 
30 lunges final set same 10 sec break

Glut machine 2 sets
Hip abduction 3 sets
Calve raises 2 sets

Superset

Dips 3 set
Pull ups 3 sets 
Forearm training 3 set


I'm gonna start next week off with leg training and maybe change circuit training to some kinda morning fasted cardio to juice the brain some how I dunno.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Signed up at the local YMCA and went to the gym to workout for the first time in my life.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Noca said:


> Signed up at the local YMCA and went to the gym to workout for the first time in my life.


Right on man! That were I go as well it's pretty good the staff will even show you how to do the exercises on the machines if you want.

Just becareful keep all your valuables on you people like to cut locks there I got my locked cut today. I didn't lose nothing tho.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GotAnxiety said:


> Right on man! That were I go as well it's pretty good the staff will even show you how to do the exercises on the machines if you want.
> 
> Just becareful keep all your valuables on you people like to cut locks there I got my locked cut today. I didn't lose nothing tho.


I'm still too shy to ask anyone how to use the machines lol. Good to know about the locks. I'll have to get one that is harder to cut, though the YMCA that I am at is really new and classy, and not in a shady part of town at all.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Just an update: my leg's were decimated from my last leg work out!

This week didn't do to much I juice fasted somewhat for 2 day's and worked abit had a workout today .

So I did all my favorvite evercises so it was pretty much my core workout routine plus some shoulder exercises.

That one exercises is called laying hip hyper extension.


----------



## NeonStockings (Aug 4, 2013)

I am in the same boat. I really want to get rid of my beer gut. Anyways, I am six feet tall and weigh 170 lbs. I hope to lose 20 lbs because I think I look my best at 150 lbs.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

First time I found the gym before work in 3 weeks. 4am wake up was a little rough but geez do I feel good now. 

20x Deadlift
1/4 mile run
20x American KB swings
1/4 mile run
20x Overhead Squat
1/4 mile run
20x pull ups
1/4 mile run
20x box jumps
1/4 mile run
20x DB squat cleans
1/4 mile run

Completed in 32 mins, and came 4th last.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Back doing crossfit. Have not felt this alive in 3 or 4 weeks. Cant believe how much strength I have lost. Feels like I am starting from scratch, minus the technique part.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Took a week off, did my torse routine I never lost strength despite smokng for a week and juice fasting a couple day's my endurance did go down a tad defintion increased. Also had crappy 4-5 hour sleep everyday this week.

Super set push up and single arm dumbbell row

Push up's
Set 1 40rep
Set 2 60rep 10sec break 20rep 10sec break drop to the knees another 20rep
Set3 same as set 2
Set4 same as set 2
Set 5 10 push up's 10 drop to the knees 10 second break x 7

Dumbbell single arm row
4 set's 30-40 rep's light weight 10 rep's hvy weight. 

Machine Chest flys 4 set's
Machine back flys 4 sets

Shoulder arm rolls with weights 4 set's
Fore trainning 2 sets

Kinda injured my bicep's abit I trained them 2 day's ago and did them again today just for the fun of it. they will probably need a week or longer to recover. There not seriously injured but if I woulda went abit harder they probably would of been.

I'm thinking about changing my routine again I wanna have more cardio maybe do the 2 strength training bids on Sunday and Saturday then do cardio on the weekday's or something. Still gonna think about it I'm gonna stick to the same schedule for now. I want it to be flexable and fit into something I can work around.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

3 x 8 one sided crunches on each side
3 x 10 squats with a resistance band
3 x 10 leg raises
3 x 6 curls on each arm using resistance band

and a bunch of other arm exercises using the resistance band


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

4 x 8 ab rollers
10 x wall crunches
14 x lunges
3 x 10 leg lifts
2 x 10 arm extensions using a resistance band
2 x 10 arm curls using resistance band
30 second plank
30 second side plank on each side
some other leg and core pilates exercises I don't know the names of


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright we slayed another week.

Week 3.

Monday was torse Tuesday was circuit training wesneday worked Thursday worked Friday core Saturday limb's

Today we did leg's were uping the anti here phasing workout day's for working day's then I'm gonna keep the strength training to Saturday Sunday then maybe one workout day on the weekdays.

For leg's we did 
400 partials squats a jump squat every 25 a break everyone 100
100 lunges 25 a set with a break

Glut machine 2 set's
Abbuction 4 set
Adduction 4 set

Dip's 2 light sets
Pullup's 2 light sets

Went easy here to take a break on my bicep.

I forgot to do calve's I'll do that tomorrow when I do the torso routine. 

I think I'm gonna change my routine again after this last week coming up were gonna switch my high rep training for low rep's on free weight's for the next month. Still gotta think about it.

That means lunges with weight's and bench press instead of pushup's will still keep some push up's and partial squats in for the warm up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

10 x 4 ab rolls on the floor
14 lunges
20 x leg lifts while in a bridge for each leg
10 x 2 arm extensions with resistance band
10 arm curls with band
10 x 2 reverse crunches
10 x 2 double leg lifts
30 sec plank
30 sec x 2 bridge


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am currently resting my elbow, so no upper body work for 2 weeks. Just got steroid injection in my elbow. So hopefully no more tennis elbow. 

800m run
50 20kg squat
800m run
50 20kg squat
800m run
50 20kg squat
150 situps

24:45

Going to be a lot of squat work over the next 2 weeks. May try a max front squat on the weekend. I think my current max is 85 or 87.5kg. Would like to get to 100kg.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

10 x 4 ab rolls on the floor
14 x 2 lunges
20 x leg lifts while in a bridge for each leg
10 x 2 arm extensions with resistance band
30 sec x 2 bridge
20 squats
10 x shoulder lifts
20 sec side plank each side
some other leg exercises while standing
20 x donkey kicks each side


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright we squashed another week. Met every goal's this week worked 3 day's worked out Saturday and Sunday.

Yesterday I just did an easy modifed core workout cause I was abit hung over from my birthday.

For the modified core work out I did
The usually ab's exercises I do with an additinal 25 crunchy frog each set plus I added another whole set.

We super set that with the back hyperextension machine. 

Chinups/pullups superset with dips

Biceps and triceps 6 sets superset.

Sunday's workout
We did legs today
200 partial squats for warmup
Ad and adbuction 4set
3 sets glut machine 3 set calve machine
2 set lunges with weights 12 rep's 90lb

I am gonna slowly build up on the lunges with weight's and phase out the other ineffective exercises.

On a side note I did sabotaged my self with smoking/ some drinking lack of good sleep / puking and some other bad nuritional choices this week pizza and some other glutin stuff.

When I was doing better I was feeling so much stronger healthy skin less water retention stronger muscle more confident.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GotAnxiety said:


> Alright we squashed another week. Met every goal's this week worked 3 day's worked out Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Yesterday I just did an easy modifed core workout cause I was abit hung over from my birthday.
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have a picture of yourself to show how amazingly in shape you must be from all your workouts? lol


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking about taking a picture since I've changed my diet I've been looking great. Dunno if I could/would post it soon i'd need a computer.

Did chest and back today with free weight's it went pretty good 3 set's of drop sets and some shoulders.

Since working more and the change in diet my waistline I've been looking so slim. I'll post a body shot soon maybe this week since month 1 is completed I'm moving onto freeweights. My body weight is closer to 200lb now.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I think my goal is gonna be to lose 20lb and get down to 180-185lb maintain a 240lb benchpress and getting back to a 300lb squat and 160lb-140lb lung. My weak spots are triceps shoulders calves. My strong spots are chest back bicips stomach. 

Just gotta work at it and be solid.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I am aiming for hitting 96 lbs again, going to be combination of biking and cardio mixed with light weight training and low cal/carb diet.

Wish me luck.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Letmebe said:


> I am aiming for hitting 96 lbs again, going to be combination of biking and cardio mixed with light weight training and low cal/carb diet.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Goodluck. What your current weight?

Well Noca I got some befor and after picture's now I just got to work up the balls to post em.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright we weighed in at 200lb this morning. We did a modified core workout core+chest and back.

Did a quad set 4 different exercises in a cycle for warm up.

3 set's of the usual ab exercises 
2 set's of push up's i rep 90 thé first time 10sec break then another 20 on thé first set.
3 set's single arm back rows on thé bench 20lb for 40 then 50 for 10
3 set's back hypertension on thé machine.

then we were off to thé free weights.

benchpress 3 set's strongest range of motion training.

backrow's on cable one dropset 

2 set's warm up on the isolation bicep and tripcep
3 set's chinup/pullup superset with dips 
4 set's tricep isolation machine 
shoulder/cavle/forearm training 

Been lazy this week never worked yet just been sleeping lot's and watching tv lol. Gonna work tomorrow then sunday im going out to the farm to do some work so saturday will be leg day. 

My main concern right now is my diet i decided to eliminate my protein powder for health reason i don't want any milk slugde in my diet. Imagine rotting milk that would make you cringe. So i mostly eat fruit in the morning vegatables and some meat in thé evening. Seem's alright im never really hungry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

20 x crunches
15 x 2 reverse crunches
10 x 3 ab wheel
10 x 3 double leg lifts
30 second plank
30 second bridge
and a bunch of other arm exercises with my resistance band



GotAnxiety said:


> Goodluck. What your current weight?
> 
> Well Noca I got some befor and after picture's now I just got to work up the balls to post em.


Oh cool. Did you post them yet?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Noca said:


> 20 x crunches
> 15 x 2 reverse crunches
> 10 x 3 ab wheel
> 10 x 3 double leg lifts
> ...


Not yet lol, i still gotta shoot them on the internet i got a couple im thinking I'll do 3 befor pictures and 4 after. Shirtless pictures won't get me banned eh?

I'll just post them on this thread for now heh. I'll upload a picture of my face all cracked out on wellbutrin in one of the picture threads hehe.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This workout was insane yo mad euphoria the last 2 work outs.

Weighed in at 199 it seems like im losing a pound of water weight a day since going glutin and dairy free i don't know how that possible.

The mack daddy workout leg's it was so much fun!

warmup
200 partial squats a jump every 25 a break every 50
100 partial squats a jump every 10 a break every 50

2 set's glut machine 
4 sets super set adduction/abduction 

Priamid set forwards and backwards with lunges. 

Did 3 set's to warm up to 110lb for 3 set's then cooled down with 3 set's 

4-6 set's cavles drop set 
4 sets high rep hamstring elasticband machine 

I had so much fun today with leg's. I decided to do high rep training with bicep/tricep's and 3 sets on the benchpress strongest range of motion.

Then we did a crap load of stretching.

On a side note no drinking or smoking this week each workout was excellent.


----------



## Percy pig (Aug 8, 2013)

I was just about to do a thread exactly like this! Glad i saw this one. 

SO i am too starting a healthy eating and exercise journey! If I write it down it seems more official lol and i could really do with some support 
Im not using a gym,, all exercises im gonna find on youtube. If you;ve got any ideas or suggestions, let me know. I dont want to do this by myself because i am easily distracted so i need all the motivation i can get! :afr
Im currently 96kg and 5 ft 8.

I'll be posting what ive eaten and the exercise ive been doing. 
P x


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd recommend starting with partial squats and partial pushups for beginners and if you got weight's and a rack I would highly recommend lunges with weights my libido went insane after doing them. I notice girl's looking at me even sometimes a car or motorbike going by honks the horn when I'm walking on the sidewalk. It good to be getting noticed I just gotta bust a move. Working out is sweet!

Burpees might be good if your just using body weight they work a lot of muscles. Throwing in jump squats with the partial is very good to!


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

This might be just the encouragement I need to start working out again. I did some weight lifting for a while, but I just didn't stick with it long enough to see any major difference. Plus I seem to have a hard time just eating enough to gain any bulk.


5' 8"
125 pounds


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

Percy pig said:


> I was just about to do a thread exactly like this! Glad i saw this one.
> 
> SO i am too starting a healthy eating and exercise journey! If *I write it down* it seems more official lol and i could really do with some support
> Im not using a gym,, all exercises im gonna find on youtube. If you;ve got any ideas or suggestions, let me know. I dont want to do this by myself because i am easily distracted so i need all the motivation i can get! :afr
> ...


I recommend myfitnesspal.com (or the app), for counting calories, and adding exercises, (if that's what you meant by writing it down).


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mike81 said:


> This might be just the encouragement I need to start working out again. I did some weight lifting for a while, but I just didn't stick with it long enough to see any major difference. Plus I seem to have a hard time just eating enough to gain any bulk.
> 
> 5' 8"
> 125 pounds


I'm not saying your skinny, but since you said you don't eat enough it reminded of this video I watched a while back. You may find it useful.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

Im currently trying to lose about 20 pounds...I used to be kind of slim and athletic loooking but when I started drinking more beer, using double the amount of whey protein, doing NO cardio, and only lifting weights I really bulked up but unfortunatly gained some fat too...I'v got good muscle under it all though so hopefully it'llshow itself no that im back on a restrcted diet and cardio....I'm 5'9 and I weight 205 at the moment so my face is still lokking a bit chubby...so far iv come down from 220 which was the most i'v ever weighed in my life.


----------



## Madramelech (May 31, 2013)

For beginners that want to build muscle or build muscle/lose fat, i say do the strong lift program, 5 sets each set you do 5 reps and you do it 2-3 times a week:

Over head shoulder press
Bench Press
Bent over row
Dead Lifts
Squats

If you feel like it you can add in biceps curls and ab exercises to it as well.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

3 x 10 ab roller
30 squats
30 sec plank
2 x 30 sec bridge
30 crunches
20 reverse crunches
10 oblique crunches
8 lunges
lots of leg exercises
10 x 2 double leg lifts
30 toe touches


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Will Ge said:


> Im currently trying to lose about 20 pounds...I used to be kind of slim and athletic loooking but when I started drinking more beer, using double the amount of whey protein, doing NO cardio, and only lifting weights I really bulked up but unfortunatly gained some fat too...I'v got good muscle under it all though so hopefully it'llshow itself no that im back on a restrcted diet and cardio....I'm 5'9 and I weight 205 at the moment so my face is still lokking a bit chubby...so far iv come down from 220 which was the most i'v ever weighed in my life.


You sound a lot like me. Same height and weight. What's your diet like, how many calories?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright! I updated my profile!

There theirs nude pictures in all my albums and I added a new album of befor and after pictures.

This better not come back to bite me. hehe.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Weighed in today at 197.5lb. Did the core workout yesterday and chest and back today. Both routines were modifed with chest and arms in both days. I don't really feel like posting the details. Added 20minute's of cardio today for fun it was really calming and relaxing. 

Last week routine was the most efficent ones I had so far! Trying to top them might be hard. But will see I like the idea of phasing core into the torse and limbs routines it might be for the best. I'm gonna focous on intergrating free weights for my triceps and biceps instead of machines. I'm using the smith machine for shoulders now so I can do my backwards heavy training yay 

Gonna need some other exercises that target the tricep mid and rear deltroid real well. 

Exercises I don't like that much. I don't like doing deadlifts or clean n press and shrug's. The first 2 I think they can be dangerous and the 3rd I don't like that look the muscle bulk up.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Weighed in 196.8 last 2 workouts were botch they were not to great and efficent to many high rep's for arm's gotta start focusing on rep's of 5 or lower. Did leg's today and been thinking a lot about my next workout sessions for advancement since moving over to free weight's. 

Leg's we did the usual for warmup same thing 300 partials a jump squat every 10 and on the way back up on the squat we put most the tension on one leg so it like a one legged squat on the way up alternating legs.

Then we did the usual glut ab and adduction machines.

Lunges we did like 12 set's 2 set's of each weight then we did a drop set. Got up to 150lb this time focusing on balencing.

5 set's of 5 rep calve training

Future workout's were gonna start on 5 sets of 5 for some exercises. For back were gonna do t-bar back row it works real good. Will do some cables and dumbbell's for arm's and maybe include some functional sprint's well doing free weights x4 a session to increase growth hormones.

On a side note I was day 1 and 2 into quitting smoking it might of made my workout's worster from the withdraws some how. Today went pretty good. Might go for a bike ride later. I'm planning on working this weekend and all next week that my goal so 7 to 9 day's in a row then I can do my next workout's


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Weighed in at 196 today. 

Kinda choked it a holiday I was planning on working today guess I'll just work 2 day's then workout thurdays and Friday so I can keep myself on track.. Then back out to the farm on the weekend.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Well we did core chest back and arms today. No coffee or caffeine today or the last couple days for that matter. Honestly I can say my endurance and strength both took a 10-30%+ dip without the coffee even some exercises I went down 300%.

We prevailed regardless.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did legs ya my lift dropped cause no caffeine. I might try squats next time and do double the weight I'm lunging.

Added hamsting curls and legs extention today and finished off with 100 partial squats for fun.


----------



## DinoSoreArse (Sep 7, 2013)

SuicideSilence said:


> I wanna lose weight too. I'm 5 feet and 115 pounds. I want to lose about 30 pounds.


W-oh! Please do not try to lose 30 pounds at that weight and height - that's scary. You look fine to me, maybe you should pursue toning up instead of losing. It's a lot more fun, and you'll be healthier


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GotAnxiety said:


> Did legs ya my lift dropped cause no caffeine. I might try squats next time and do double the weight I'm lunging.
> 
> Added hamsting curls and legs extention today and finished off with 100 partial squats for fun.


Doesn't the caffeine kill your appetite or does the exercise cancel out that effect?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Noca said:


> Doesn't the caffeine kill your appetite or does the exercise cancel out that effect?


Caffeine help's me eliminate my appetite. Not as much as a wheat free / glutin free diet tho. Caffeine is a great productivty booster increasing muscle contractions and efficenty of the workout / exercise. Exercise doesn't really make me lose my appetite. I haven't been really hungry since changing my diet oddly enough I'm never hungry and I've been steadly losing weight well trying to gain strength a lot harder then gaining weight but not impossible.

If anything working out and being active should make you wanna consume. So you got more energry to do more stuff! Actually I think I need to start eatting more my self I think I only eat 1000-1400 cal's a day myself. Probably not enough lol.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright an little update!

Nearing 190lbs! Been feeling weak lately so I've got KFC bucket with fry's to boost my strength lol best post I'll test positive for steroids now for sure 

Prework we have some 4-5 potatos with some coffee or better yet add some purple k creatine "I'm out" so maybe that why I'm feeling weak and flat or it could be low salt or to much caffeine I'm hook on caffeine like a junkie I need to tone it down to a cup or 2. 

I've decided to change my work outs once again. New names for all of them. I've moved everything around and I readded core. I need to expand my core exercises I only got 2 for core at the momment I wanna boost it. These are new ones for what's left for this and next week.

Chest and arm's

Core and cardio

Leg's and back

Alright we only completed 2 workouts this week gotta make time for core after work tomorrow some how hopefully.

Chest and arm's.

We do close grip smith machine for the triceps supersetted with curling bar these 2 are awesome for the arms. 

We did a couple others flat bench and reservse grip bicep curls and assisted dips for triceps from behind with the thing tilted up. Shoulder press on the smith. T bar back row. 

Leg's did 8 different exercises for legs. 250partials for warm up did 10 sets on the squat rack and lunges for 3 sets. Leg extensions and curls. Calve raises glut machine hip abbductor.

It was a pretty long workout finished off with some sprints.

Amazing leg workout!.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

i've been doing 100 regular squats for 4 daysnow. i'm thinking about using weights, idk.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Weighed in at 193.8 thought i'd be 190 by now maybe that kfc gave me water retention lol or it could be because of muscle..

I feel like a god. My workouts are the bomb. 

Amazing core workout did sprints between circuits for cardio added 8 new core exercises fun fun. 

Also threw in chest and arm's.

I love doing diamond push ups and close grip benchpress. Diffinently the power house for my triceps in my arm routine.

I'm going back on what I said about caffeine F that Sh!t. Just having a bipolar moment here. But on the other hand caffeine can inhibit iron and other vitamin and minerals from absorbing. I said caffeine can increase productivity and strength. But this may be a bad thing for recovery it may take more out of you then your body can repair. Eventually it may lead to weakness and fatiuge / burnout. Your might have to pay for that extra energy in the long run.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Today we did 70 minutes of fasted morning cardio and 20 minutes of steams room.

Weighed in at 188.5lb after all that. Coming closer to my goal of 185lb and my benchmark goal of 180lb. 

Weight befor dieting and exercising 210-220lb

Phase 1 is almost complete!! 185-180lb

Phase 2 I'll try to get down to 160lb.

Phase 3 I'll try to get down to 140lb

Phase 4 135lb my final weight target lol

Will see about the last 2 phases maybe it might be to much.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright, we did chest and arm's again lot's of fun good pump in the tricep didn't go as hard the last 2 day's I had a miss adverture and i'm still recovering a bit.

Weighed in 191 today! wow it's been about a month and I lost nearly 10lb's that not to bad!!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol while you guys are trying to lose weight, I'm actually trying to gain weight (muscle obviously)..

I'm 6'2 and usually about 11st 6lbs..
I went through a bad patch of depression and anxiety a couple of months ago and dropped to about 11st 2lbs.. :|

I recovered from that and have recently started a Progressive Calisthenics programme with my friend and I'm now up to 11st 9lbs


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

damn depression's kept me from the gym for over a week  but I'm finally starting to think I can fight through it and get back to business. I'll try tomorrow wish me luck


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did leg's and back yesterday.

Because my miss adverture on Tuesday of drinking and smoking for 2 day's I was still feeling abit dehyderated had lung and heart pain from smoking withdrawal. Anyways we still did the workout everything was good was only able to do 5 sets of squats went super low this time disappointed cause I wasn't able to do lunges after like last time I did 5 more sets of lunges last time couldn't do it this time. Leg's are sore and bang up from being drunk. I was blacked out and lost in public for 7 hours I got pretty banged up. Injured every part of my body including my face on tuesday.

I was doing t-bar back row and the grip slip so it kinda jolted my arm. Didn't expect that just a minor injury probably pulled something. We finished with pullups.

Good workout I'm feeling and looking good pop a boner well doing a tiny bit of cardio I had to crouch down well on the elipical to hide it lol.

Every workout I'm getting better and better results. Losing weight well building muscles and increasing definition. Good workout highs and erections after.

Almost looking like how bradpit look like in fight club lol. I wanna be a cross between bruce lee and arnold schwarzenegger or dragon ball z and gerald butlar.

To dangerous drinking in unfamilar places coulda got laid. We were hanging out with 3 girls just us 2 guys. I left cause I was drinking around people I didn't know. But traveling home after slamming a 26 was a more dangerous task then I thought. I guess I shoulda stay maybe I coulda got laid lol.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Banged out another workout!

Core and cardio today along with stretching and some chest.

I love the core and cardio workout it like a fun day mostly easy stuff.

Did about 10 sprints 8-10 different core exercises some wide grip bench press and on the floor push ups along with the same ab jizz jaz I normally do. Oh yeah 2 sets of shoulder press dumbbells 60lb each arm.

Been popping a lot more erections lately well working out and in public I feel like a prev lol.

Can't wait untill next week workouts were gonna bring it!!!

If you don't masterbate for a couple days and workout you feel pretty godly.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been working out 5 times a week for the last month and a half. Boy, do I feel better. 
I'm calmer and more centered.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I wasn't planning on working out. But I went to the gym to do a weigh in. Some how I ended up working out did 20 minutes of sprints. Did some isolation exercises for my arms curls shoulder press and skull crushes haven't done those in years max out on 25lb for skull crushers lol .


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG leg day hurry up. lol it gonna feel good.

Need to take some more before and after pictures I've only lost 10lb this last 30 day's

I think i'll notice a real difference in my face once I get down to 180lb.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Starting a new bulking routine starting october. Please rate my routine.

All exercises are 5X5 with the exception of Dips, Shrugs and Calf Raises
Day 1
Squats
Stiff L. Deadlifts
Dips
Shrugs

Day 2
Incline Press
Lunges
Military Press
Barbell Rows
D curls/Cable Pushdown

Day 3
*** To Grass Squats
Chest Press
Chin Ups
Lat Pulldowns

Day 4
Deadlifts
Pull ups
Shoulder Press
Calf Raises

As you can see, the routine is compound heavy with only about 3 isolation exercises.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

**** my bench press went down to 165 for 5 reps wtf.

It coulda been caused from a lot of things.

From using the smith machine

From not doing my usually pushup sets

From running outta creatine

From getting used to these new benches and racks/bars weights

What a ego trip I swear I used to be able to bench 240 2 years ago. 

I might of been on adderall back then.

Could be from doing close grip and smith machines I haven't really been focusing on my chest these last couple workouts.

Okay we did a workout today just waking up this morning I felt horny and just talking about working out modivated me to go do a workout lol.

We did 8 sprints 10burpes then 4 sprints 10 burpes

5x5 165lb bench
Cross arm shoulder cables for the back 4 sets

10 burpes
Shoulders with weights
Tried doing handstand press not comfortable enough.

Light workout getting ready for tomorrow.

Weighed in offically at 190lb today woot woot.

Soaking wet after working out I even weighed in lower.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This workout was beautiful!! I think I'm gonna have 4 workouts a week instead of 3 major one's biceps and triceps chest and shoulders core and cardio legs and back.

We did rest pause diamond pushups incline on the ball and floor superset with dumbbell curls for 4-5 sets. So each set was like 5x10+ and the curls was rest pause 3 x 10 +/-. After that did cables curls chin ups behind the back dips on the assisted dip/chin up machine dips and skuller crushers and worked on the forearms a bit.

Along with sprints before starting I did at least 8+ sprints for warm up and did sprints between sets and after I was done I did a couple. felt good. Still gonna need major tweaking on this one it just a prototype.

I wanna include sprints or burpes into my lesser workouts for growth hormone release. The heavy lifting will work on testosterone.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

decimated my legs I did 15-20 sets of squats and lunges in the 4-8rep range highest squating weight 225lb super low so far so good. Highest lung 145lb. We did 15-20 sets of sprints as well.

150 partial squat for warmup a jump every 10 a break every 50 with most the weight on one leg alternating on the way up.

2 sets on the glut machine
3 set of the abductor or whatever one works the butt I get them mixed up.
3 sets on the leg extension
5 sets on the hammer strength leg curl
6 sets on the hammer strength calve machine.

Pisses me off one of the fitness instructors at the gym I thinks likes me and I couldn't talk to her well she was doing hack squats besides me well I was lunging she gave me a boner I had to duck down and act like I was stretching my hamstrings with a straight back for 5 mcinutes lol. Close call it gave me more energy to bang out extra sets.

Did T bar back row for like 10 sets.

I might have to start wearing a back brace I'm concerned about my back when squating.

Might go do stretching tomorrow and take it easy. 

Its gonna be a lonely night :/


----------



## Griffin94 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been training with weights for almost a year now and have completely transformed my body. Used to be around 100kg, atleast 30% bf, and am now down to around 70kg and give or take a bit 10% bf. 

Starting to bulk up a bit now, lost the weight i wanted to, now i just need to build more muscle mass.

It certainly changed my life. Not sure what i would have done if i didn't pick up this hobby/lifestyle.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Weighed in at 195 i guess all those cheat meals i've been having is making retain a bit of water. i think i should be about 188 right now.

Did core and cardio today. 

Did about 11 sprints my shins are hurting from sprinting lol.

That good cause the pain from that will release endorphins.

Did the same old ab jizz jazz 500 rep's 4 sets of 125 ab exercises a 10sec break every 25 25 bicycle forward 25 backward 50 chrunchy frog 25 chrunches a situp every 5th one.

4 set's on the back hyperextension weighted machine.
4-5set's working my obiques on the back extention thing both sides
4 sets on the vertical situp thing and 4 sets the other way working the back again.

Did some spot treatment work triceps doing skull crushers and cables. 

I pulled something in my one arm some how didn't warm up good enough.

Was able to do 30x5 for skull crushers

Used the cables for the rear of the shoulders cross wise

Did 3 drop sets till my arms were burning.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Never seen a person with abs*

It's all a six-pack lie and joke

Probably prosthetics in the tummy.

TV, adverst and movies

I've been trying for years
Might need to run, row, incline run and stairclimbers and rock climing
and live on only whey protein, no food,
Pull hard abs 24/7 all day, skip rope

And liposuction


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Weighed in at 195 i guess all those cheat meals i've been having is making retain a bit of water. i think i should be about 188 right now.
> 
> Did core and cardio today.
> 
> ...


Do you do any compound exercises?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Do you do any compound exercises?


Not really on core and cardio days.

I do squats lunges bench press standing shoulder press dips chinups t bar back row pullups hvy curls diamond pushups.

I got one major lower and upper body routine and one lesser upper body plus one core routine atm.

I don't like dead lifts or clean and press or shrugs. Usually I train the same muscle once a week. Sometimes I hit it twice if it isoloation on the last training day for spot treatment.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright we did chest and shoulders yesterday.

And today we did triceps and biceps.

Man I'm starting to look like a white gorilla I'm getting pretty big lmao.

Did 15+ sets for biceps 15+ sets for triceps in this seqence.

Skull crushers and dumbbell curls superset. Maxed out 30 for 5 on skull crushers 45 for dumbbell curls.

Chinups and tricep dips on the assisted dip and chin up machine 3-4 sets

Diamond push ups superseted with cable curls 10-30 second rest pause to annihilation 3-4 continious sets about 3 sets of that.

Behind the back assisted dip machine 2-3 sets superseted with reverse grip curls on the elastic band machine.

2 sets cable shoulders forward motion.

Warm up 8-12 sprints 4 preworkout and 8 during.

It was weird not doing compound exercises first but the workout soon got pretty intense.

Tomorrows leg day yay.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright we did leg's today. I'm not to impressed I'm gonna change my leg routine it time for a change. I'm getting bored of squating and I feel lunges are superior for the leg's. I'm gonna make lunges my number 1 exercises and replace squating with the hack squat hammer strength machine. Its easier to load the weight and I can do static contractions with heavier weight safely.

I'm also gonna change the seqence I do the exercises in I always do leg extention first. Then leg curls last superset with calve raises. There some other machine I use I'm gonna do them after lunging and the hack squat machine.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did core and cardio easy workout didn't push myself to hard did skuller crushers I can do 35lb for 4 reps now and my shoulders are increasing in strength as well did cables for those it was pretty sweet.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did I kill this thread?

I started smoking the last 3 weeks wish me luck. I'm quitting tomorrow.

Gonna do a weigh in and post some new profile pictures from the 180-185lb weigh in mark.

Next goal will be 160lb hopefully this isn't going to far. Smoking has zapped my strength and endurance for now. Hopefully ill get that back soon after I will myself to quit with mindful meditation and relaxation.

Sauna time!

Smoking causes muscle atrophy so it like the worst thing ever sleep disruptions lack of oxygen decrease hormone release to much NE bad circulation. Bah.

Get me a oxygen mask.

God make me stronger.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I weighed in at around 182.5lb+ soaking wet after I dried out in the sauna for an hour with cold showers every 5 mins I weighed in at 180.2lb.

Bloodpressure was 115/78

I'll post pictures tomorrow if I got time after work. I've haven't worked out this weekend been to busy working. If I got time today after grocey shopping I wanna go do core and cardio. I still got a lot of running around to do.

I got to increase my cal intake and stop the smoking.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Definitely quit that smoking dude! Don't want to undo your good work........ best of luck with it.
I've been under the weather most of the week, so I'm looking forward to getting back to some running and stuff.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright I updated 4 new pictures. 

Im feeling kinda flat right now those were taken 2 weeks ago.

I cut down to 1 ciggerette today then i'm quitting.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

More of a weight loss story..

I was thin right up until middle school then I started putting on some pounds and it continued all the way through my late 20's. I ate horribly and drank about a two liter of soda a day. Exercise was non existent. One day I stepped on my sisters weight scale and was shocked at the numbers that rolled up. I was 271 pounds. I knew I was getting heavy but I just couldn't believe I weighed that much. I cried for a good hour afterwards but once the tears stopped flowing my mind became clear and I realized this was just a hole I had to dig myself out of. Crying about it and keeping the same life style wasn't going to make me feel any better. So the next day I decided to throw myself a little going away party, the old flabby me was going away and never to return. I ate all the food I wanted and at the end of the night I felt great about what the next day would hold. My new era began the next day. I dropped soda completely from my diet and it was shockingly easy. Just off of not drinking soda and eating a bit better I went from 271 pounds all the way to 187 pounds. I was in the best shape of my life at 29 years of age. 

My main issue now is exercising. I can't seem to keep motivated. I can basically keep my weight more or less the same. I seem to hover between 187 and 192. I'd like to tone things up and get tighter. I guess I just need that same mind set with exercise as I did with food.


----------



## legday (Nov 3, 2013)

KILLED chest today

doing a new split now so that i can have chest only days; still working every muscle 2x a week means im lifting every day! which i like

i did 4 sets of flat, incline, decline, pullovers, hammer press, and dips focusing on the chest. I love every set pushing myself and using good form and hitting those negatives

tomorrow is back bis and traps (and forearms!), looking forward to that.


----------



## legday (Nov 3, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Starting a new bulking routine starting october. Please rate my routine.
> 
> All exercises are 5X5 with the exception of Dips, Shrugs and Calf Raises
> Day 1
> ...


brah, every person I've seen who did things like SS 5x5, etc (basically low sets/reps, heavy compound only) did not get good results.

I'm wondering if you're open to doing a more volume intensive workout, but something still recommendable to beginners?


----------



## eris and dysnomia (Nov 5, 2013)

This summer I was doing so well with exercising and lifting weights, and ever since I started my temp job I've come home exhausted and with no energy or interest in going to the gym. In addition I've been sick often the past few weeks, with separate infections. But I need to exercise because I started Remeron a few weeks ago and I'm deathly afraid of gaining weight on it. (I was on Lexapro previously, which did not cause me to gain weight, but several years ago I was on Paxil and that did.) Any advice?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm either gonna do 2 sets strength then 2 sets endurance each exercises so I can focus on building boths stats or I can do one workout make it lesser then normal do strength then have a mirror workout 3 days later focusing on endurance. If I do that I'm gonna have to make my work outs a lot smaller. They should be smaller anyways.

Just gonna take it slow I've been working 8-10 hours a day I do my workouts in the evening I gotta make em light and sugicial no more long weekend warrior workout sessions I need to be stragetic and precises. Gonna go lighter on the sets.

I wanna eventually go back to the meat freezer job I had lifting 30-100lb boxs all day clean and press deadlift and bent overrow squating. it was good for the back and made me euphoric after work the job was painful altho i only tried that job for 3 days it was almost like taking a drug because how good I felt after work.


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

Signed up for the gym and I'm going for the first time today. I'm hoping to lose 5-10lbs per month. I'm currently 5'1" and weigh about 145lbs, hoping to get down to 120lbs.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally getting back into the gym after a pretty bad back injury and being off for 4 months. Already feel super sore after 2 workouts, and I hope I can make some gains. Good news is I don't have much body fat on me at all and I'm around 170 lbs. Hope to get back to 185 eventually.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Tried that new style its really good for isolation exercises it weird for doing compounds lifts it might be better for compounds to do strength and endurance seperate. I dunno I still got to tweak it. Rest pause and low rep sets is good enough by it self adding endurance well doing it just compilcates it. It might be good just to have 1 or 2 endurance sets afterwards to burn the muscle out.

Did core and cardio on Sunday with triceps and back.

Today we did lunges and chest. It was weird doing that kinda of sytle the ratio needs to be 4/8. 100%/50% I could only do 1 mega set for legs. Chest I manage 2 big sets coulda done 3 the ratio needs to be like 3-4 10-20. A lot different then isolation. It seems like when combine the area that i was strongest at I would excel either strength or endurance it was interesting.

Overall training strength or endurance produces 2 different kinds of workout soreness/pain I find having both kinds of pain after training feels great it seems training strength works the shell of the muscle and contraction. Well doing endurance works what is inside the muscle and the energy reserve and vascular structure.


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

I've decided to get my 16 year old keister off of my bed and start running. Today I ran for the first time. I ran for 15 minutes on and off, sounded like a dyeing obese whale on a treadmill, but I ran. I certainly lapped every 16 year old sat on their bed doing nothing. I'm also going to try and change what I eat which is going to be tough because I have zero self control when it comes to food, but I'm feeling ready for a fight.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't forget leg day:


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Aside from everything else, and basically as a supplement to everything else, has anyone ever tried just sticking with their Iron Gym or chip up bar in general? I swear to god that is getting me the most amazing results in the chest area. Just being able to lift my own body weight, and doing it in all the positions that my Iron Gym has for chin ups. I still do everything else, especially heavy weighted squats, deadlifts, and bench press. I guess pull ups / chin ups are just something I've never ever done before, so there's the most to be gained from going to 1-2 reps max to whatever. I'm up to 12-14 so far after a month or so. So many underused muscles, that can now be exploited for various uses. I'm wondering how well I'll be able to manhandle in bed now with all this practical strength, hehe...


----------

